
USB Power Supply/Charger Test - jrudolph
https://lygte-info.dk/info/usbPowerSupplyTest%20UK.html
======
mikestew
Summary: most no-name USB chargers are shite. They don’t put out the rated
amperage, and even if they do it’s so noisy that you won’t want plug anything
into it that you care about. Oh, and a lot of them stand a non-trivial chance
of running mains voltage where it shouldn’t be.

The author did find three good ones, though. I think today’s task is to dig
through that box of USB chargers and throw 2/3 of them away.

~~~
cerberusss
That may be the summary of the linked page, but Henrik, the writer, has been
testing voltmeters, battery and USB chargers for years. He's crazy methodical
about it as well. I only buy chargers that he or Benson Leung tested.

